# Blast Fom The Past



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

In 1960 my big sister was working as a typist at a major international - and was entered serrupticiously in the company's beauty contest. Being a somewhat stunning 17 year old, she won hands down. They bought her an Â£80 dress for the occasion, and the other prize was a 19 jewel, 9ct Rotary watch, engraved suitably. At a time when few typists could even afford a watch at all, this was praise indeed.

52 years on, it was need of repair and dial restoration. She was thinking of turning it in for scrap (Â£70 worth approx.), but I persuaded her otherwise - but only on condition I paid for the dial restoration. Always did drive a hard bargain did my sister! My watch man had to fit a new bolt plate and crystal etc., so he had to charge me extra - Â£18 in total for the service. The dial restoration cost me Â£23, courtesy of the yanks.

Ditto the same story with my mother's oblong, link-strapped gold watch bought in 1940 from H. Samuel for Â£9, still with it's original box. It has a 15 jewel Peseaux movement, but the dial job seems to be taking a little longer!

Another family heirloom saved from the melting pot...

(can't upload a photo yet..sorry)


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

You can't put a value on these sort of things, I look forward to seeing the photos sometime


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

My wife just cashed in her Great Grandmothers gold watch. I was gutted! However, it had serious problems and we tried several people for repairs and due to its age (1910-1920) no one could repair it. Shame as I wanted her to just keep it but she wanted the money.

Made quite serious coin as it was 18kt watch head and bracelet... and she didn;t give me any of the dosh :wallbash:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting............ I was in H Samuels the other day and this lady had a gold wristwatch which was quartz, she said to the lady behind the counter it does not work, a new battery had been tried but did not work, the Samuels girl told her there was more than 184 moving parts inside a quartz watch ( i have not counted ) and it would cost Â£195 for a full service which should put it right, the old woman dithered undecided........... "Or you could buy a new 9ct Gold watch for Â£550, we have one here" Now decided the old woman says "I'll get mine serviced instead for the Â£195.........."

I was tempted to say i would fix it for Â£20 as the movement would only be a fiver but she already had the watch off the old dear and was taking down her name and address........... Talk about rip off Britain!!!


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Interesting............ I was in H Samuels the other day and this lady had a gold wristwatch which was quartz, she said to the lady behind the counter it does not work, a new battery had been tried but did not work, the Samuels girl told her there was more than 184 moving parts inside a quartz watch ( i have not counted ) and it would cost Â£195 for a full service which should put it right, the old woman dithered undecided........... "Or you could buy a new 9ct Gold watch for Â£550, we have one here" Now decided the old woman says "I'll get mine serviced instead for the Â£195.........."
> 
> I was tempted to say i would fix it for Â£20 as the movement would only be a fiver but she already had the watch off the old dear and was taking down her name and address........... Talk about rip off Britain!!!


Ouch. The lies - 184 my a$$.


----------

